# fibafuse corp.



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/New-6--Wide-FibaFuse-.html?soid=1103201626956&aid=WjIdJj3rgrc

wonder where they get the ideas from....and never say thank you


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Ice! If they won't say it I will. Your ideas are obviously being noticed.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> http://myemail.constantcontact.com/New-6--Wide-FibaFuse-.html?soid=1103201626956&aid=WjIdJj3rgrc
> 
> wonder where they get the ideas from....and never say thank you


SHOCKING!!!!!:furious:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Also if they can make a 6 wide roll,Where's the 2 wide roll without the crease?:blink:
2 would be a lot better for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Also if they can make a 6 wide roll,Where's the 2 wide roll without the crease?:blink:
> 2 would be a lot better for me!:thumbsup:


ya...we know they have them....there pissing me off


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Everyone on dwt should all put in money and we should buy a big plant and make our own and w.e else we want


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

looking for someone new !!!! who can help 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...s-Sheet-Fiberglass-Paper_60022938426.html?s=p

no crease grrr china


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...age&fr=mcafee&va=Fiberglass+Tissue+Paper+Tape

I will find some new fiberglass bye fiberfuse


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Ice, have you ever tried that fiberglass matting the insulators use when they blow cellulose in the walls. It seems to be a lot like Fibafuse, but perhaps a bit thinner.  That stuff comes in BIG rolls! You'd be doing some cutting there.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Ice, have you ever tried that fiberglass matting the insulators use when they blow cellulose in the walls. It seems to be a lot like Fibafuse, but perhaps a bit thinner.  That stuff comes in BIG rolls! You'd be doing some cutting there.


I have some ...they left it on the window and I cut them all out and saved them...I wanted to try it on a patch job. And I will get t out and try it now thanks.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...age&fr=mcafee&va=Fiberglass+Tissue+Paper+Tape
> 
> I will find some new fiberglass bye fiberfuse


I just sent a message to fiberglassmesh.co.uk!
Tissue Tape its called and looks the same without the crease:thumbsup:
Same width but not sure about the inner roll yet!
Keep u informed as I will get some sent up after they get back to me!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> http://myemail.constantcontact.com/New-6--Wide-FibaFuse-.html?soid=1103201626956&aid=WjIdJj3rgrc
> 
> wonder where they get the ideas from....and never say thank you


Just looked into ordering this from my supplier. $8.00 for 75 foot roll.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

todays post on ff facebook page is..................Winter has finally hit our corporate office... a chilly 13 degrees today! How are the temperatures by you?...

WTBeeP


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

here is one more of there great post on facebook....they would love to help us.........................Love FibaFuse? Tell us, share your photos and stories here!

GRRRR :furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's photo bomb there page!


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Let's photo bomb there page!
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


I think they have blocked me and I push ff all the time


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's Waldo. Stop by and tell him what you think of fibafuse, and where you first heard about the stuff. 

https://www.facebook.com/fibafuse/posts/1538049133137814:0


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

You guys ? 

You want there attention, like there page and leave comments. They cant ignore us in numbers. 

https://www.facebook.com/fibafuse


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> You guys ?
> 
> You want there attention, like there page and leave comments. They cant ignore us in numbers.
> 
> ...


how did I do https://www.facebook.com/fibafuse/posts/1538049133137814:0


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Excellent! Good job. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

12 comments so far. We still need more. If your bored and fibafuse has a spot on you material list tell them. 

https://www.facebook.com/fibafuse


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mr.brightstar said:


> 12 comments so far. We still need more. If your bored and fibafuse has a spot on you material list tell them.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fibafuse
> 
> ...


(((((vanman)))))))


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

(((((((thefinisher)))))))


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

There Email box is filling up.  Drop in Like there page, Like the comments. Tell them fibafuse is great stuff. Thanks. 

https://www.facebook.com/fibafuse



http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, multiple comments and likes. More than a few reviews, and many likes on comments. Still no word from the CEO or anybody from fibafuse. They have a new post up today LMAO and have totally ignored all our posts. 

Time to send the van man to Vegas for a week and visit booth S2261 FibaFuse to get our response.


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No I think Van would be to subtle, probably need someone more confrontational :whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Van Man unsupervised in Vegas. The city would never be the same.


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like fibaFuse responded to all the post. 

"Thanks guys for all the posts! We love seeing them!"

Probably not from the person we were trying to get a hold of. But nevertheless a response from someone from fibafuse. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Well, multiple comments and likes. More than a few reviews, and many likes on comments. Still no word from the CEO or anybody from fibafuse. They have a new post up today LMAO and have totally ignored all our posts.
> 
> Time to send the van man to Vegas for a week and visit booth S2261 FibaFuse to get our response.
> 
> ...


Vegas here I come!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Vegas here I come!!!!:thumbup:


cant wait to they come to Chicago


----------

